
Dangers lurk in the march towards a post-modern career - bootload
http://www.smh.com.au/comment/dangers-lurk-in-the-postmodern-career-that-is-missing-job-security-20161017-gs3u5o.html
======
bootload
_" The post-modern career is self-assembled."_

Great quote. Self assembly can work if you are successful (make money and
grow) but can fail miserably. How can you fix/triage this problem?

